# Briggs and Stratton 252707 idle



## SuthernStylin (Apr 29, 2014)

Last week my Briggs and Stratton 252707 would not start up after I shut it off. Today I too carburetor off and cleaned it out. I got the screws that control idle and gas etc out of wack. When I put it back together it still wouldn't start, But I discovered that the linkage with the big hook on it wasnot connected. It controls the butterfly in carb. It's connected at the carb, But I don't know where the other end/hook goes. I put it behind the lever of the other linkage at it fired up, But it's not idling right when running. So now I'm not sure if it not being hooked at the other end is causing this, or the screws, or a combination. Which I think it's a combination of both because when I put it behind the lever, It pretty much leaves the butterfly closed. When running it should flap, right? I know nothing about the stuff. Here is some pics. Hopefully someone will recognize this as point me in right direction. Anyone know the factory screw settings? Are they all 1 and a quarter turn off? That seems to work for the one on bottom, But I'm not sure about the top one with the spring and the one on side that's connected to the plastic flap with spring. Thanks in advance


----------



## SuthernStylin (Apr 29, 2014)

Btw I don't see any holes or slot or anything to hook it to


----------



## SuthernStylin (Apr 29, 2014)

I think I figured it out


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The wire loop in your hand is the choke link. the loop passes through a slot,near the control plate,and,when the throttle is in "choke " position,a tab pushes on the loop,to close the choke.
The spring-loaded screw on top of the carb,is the idle jet adjustment. the one on the bottom of the float bowl,is the high-speed adjustment,and the one on the throttle shaft,is the idle speed adjustment screw.
The brass-colored screw on top,is the main-jet Leave it alone,unless you're rebuilding/cleaning the carb.
I would suggest getting a manual for the engine.


----------

